# Somebody hates me



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

and i dont care. I think im a good guy and i was just trying to help somebody out. Being hated and knowing it doesnt hurt as much as i thought it would, it kinda makes me feel like getting her to hate me some more. :lol 

And ive called about a dozen places recently pricing car parts, i didnt even feel nervous after i started talking. And i went to the grocery store while it was busy after i had worked on my car for 9 hours and was covered with grease and dirt.

I know there are more thing ive been doing that i wouldnt before. Im starting to forget what im afraid of anymore.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Being hated feels refreshing sometimes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:agree - the first thing that goes through my mind is that that person will never get to know me. :lol


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

wituckius said:


> Being hated feels refreshing sometimes.


 :agree too.


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> :agree - the first thing that goes through my mind is that that person will never get to know me. :lol


She does know me, its my ex gf's gramma. Everybody was fighting over there and my ex wanted me to pick her up so she could get out of the house. It was the middle of the night and gramma found out before i got there, now my ex is never to speak to or see me. Gramma forgot that telling a teenage girl that they cant see somebody just makes them want to more.



glittergaze said:


> wituckius wrote:
> Being hated feels refreshing sometimes.
> 
> I agree too.


It does feel good. A change of pace from being afraid of being hated.


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree, being faced with adversity in extreme cases is when I actually perform best. It's when everyone around me is sympathetic that I get the anxious thoughts. Good job everyone!


----------

